# New neighbor has Maltese off leash in the STREET



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So, we have new neighbors on our floor in our condo complex, it is a young man and his Aunt, who may or may not live with him full time. Anyways, the Aunt has a Maltese, and is a very nice and friendly woman who immediately said something when she saw my two. The second time I met her, she had her little Bella with her. 

We got to chatting, and she mentioned that she usually doesn't keep Bella on a leash since she stays right by her (riiiiiiight... we've all heard THAT before...) so I IMMEDIATELY told her about the NUMEROUS coyote sightings we have had around our subdivision/neighborhood, which is heavily wooded with lakes and creeks and whatnot. 

I told her that not only have we seen a coyote out on the road in front of our complex in broad daylight, afternoon no less, but that one of our 1st floor neighbors has seen them regularly running across the 1st floor patios in search of food, garbage, etc. Also, I told her that I have had neighbors (including our own Maggie here on SM!) that have seen/heard of a pack of coyotes here too. Not just in the area or nearby, but IN FOUR LAKES (my neighborhood/subdivision). 

I told her for that reason alone, you should ALWAYS have her on a leash!!! I also told her that some people don't keep their dogs on a leash, and some of these dogs are large breeds like rottweilers, so to also beware. 

So all these warnings aside, today after getting back from taking Lisa to get blood work done at the vet, I see out of my window a little white flurry and realize it's Bella and her owner. Then I look closer, and see she is off the leash, walking from her car on the road. OFF LEASH. I am so angry. 

Her dog was not even staying close to her... I was so worried. Cars are often driving down the road past our building quite fast; not all are just parking in the nearby lots. So this poor little dog faces cars, coyotes, and potentially dangerous off (or on!) leash dogs.... GRRRR :angry: 

I was even going to tell this woman about our message board..  but now I almost don't want to because I don't want her to see this post... :huh: but I had to tell someone who would understand..!!

I am tempted to try and 'bump' into her and reiterate what I said earlier, not like I want to act like the leash police or anything, but I really am worried. I worry when I take my own two out on their leashes. I have heard such horror stories... sometimes I don't even want to take them outside the condo, much less the complex into the dark woods


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You have said enough to her. From now on its on her. As much as it is upsetting its her choice, we can't force people to do different even when there is many reasons for it. IMHO if you go back on talking with her you'll be pushing to hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Dominic said:


> You have said enough to her. From now on its on her. As much as it is upsetting its her choice, we can't force people to do different even when there is many reasons for it. IMHO if you go back on talking with her you'll be pushing to hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, I agree. I certainly don't want to be the crazy dog lady from down the hall :blink: I just can't fathom how she can't see that what she is doing is SOOOOO risky... 

I mean, if it was a house or even a townhome, I could maybe see why one would take the risk since it is much more private and enclosed, but we live in a condominium building within a wooded area that is FULL of condominiums and apartments, so there are cars and critters (both domestic and not!) all over the place... yarrr.... just don't get it!!! :angry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beatriz is correct - she won't listen. Unfortunately people who are not willing to listen and learn often wind up learning the hard way. I hope that her little fluff stays safe!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Courtney I Understand you something like that would have the same effect on me. Its Becaues we have so much more insight from learning on this Site.*

*Its Sad and i pray her little one has a safe life.*
*But i think you left her know alot. Sad some people just dont get it.*
*I Really think you did a good job and Its up to her now.*
*You Just sometimes have to say i did my best.*
*Your a good Fluf Mommy.*

*Nickee in Pa* I Feel so bad that you have all that in your area. i also have widelife it scares me so much. Yikes!!!!*


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe if a coyote or a huge dog takes a bite out of HER, then she will listen. My husband has a saying--"You can't fix stupid"--and this certainly applies. I agree that I hope God watches over her little fluff and keeps her safe.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Really sad that she didn't take your advice.. I hope nothing happens to her little one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you update your other thread about Lisa's vet visit/bloodwork?


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't get it. Why are people so intent on having their dogs off leash in inappropriate situations? I just don't understand it. It drives me NUTS! In my condo complex I see little dogs darting around in the parking lot all the time. Do you have leash laws in your area?


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

This woman will eventually learn her lesson one day. Unfortunately, it's little Bella who will end up suffering 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

There may well be a law, or at least a rule in my complex... Should look into it given how many times i see dogs off leash...

Ladysmom, they won't have the results of Lisa's blood work til tomorrow, at which point we'll schedule a vet exam.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

There are many in the part of the world where I live who think it is cruel NOT to let a dog run free. Personally, I think it's a lot crueler to let a dog suffer the agony of being hit by a car or eaten alive by a coyote.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my friends mother lost her mini schnauzer recently because it was off leash Since she "never went in the street" well, she was hit by a car  her owner came to the front of the house and found her in the street, the car had driven off 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe you can paste and copy Brenda's posting (Shayna incident on memorial's) and give her a printed copy
to show her what happen when dogs get away....:crying::crying::crying:Lots of tears she may want to avoid.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Agh, so frustrating. I also don't understand what the whole point is. Why!! What do you gain from it. Makes no sense to me.

That being said, I agree with Beatriz you've done all you can. Now it's upto her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe there are 2 more things you can try---if they don't work I would give it a rest:
1. talk w/her nephew, offer to loan him a leash
2. talk w/your condo management---maybe they could talk w/her about restrictions. They may be liable if something happens.
I hope you find a good solution.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> There may well be a law, or at least a rule in my complex... Should look into it given how many times i see dogs off leash...
> 
> Ladysmom, they won't have the results of Lisa's blood work til tomorrow, at which point we'll schedule a vet exam.
> 
> ...


Lisa - I know my townhome association has a leash law as does the village. I think Four Lakes is unincorporated so don't know if DuPage has a leash law or now, but I would be willing to bet that the association does.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know some people in my complex are like that....... well I just try to avoid them at all possible costs and Ya know what something happens dont come crying to me............... as I will cuss you out big time!!!! So frustrating!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubt she will listen even if her little fluff is hurt or worse... Can't fix stupid...


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*You've done all you can do. If you approach her again she will probably get rude and it isn't worth a confrontation, because it won't change anything anyway. I just hope she doesn't end up regretting her decision. Coyotes would scare me to death...at least we don't have those around here...we have foxes, *****, hawks, eagles, sometimes a bobcat or two and even bear scares at times...so I'm ever vigilant when we go out. *


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Lisa - I know my townhome association has a leash law as does the village. I think Four Lakes is unincorporated so don't know if DuPage has a leash law or now, but I would be willing to bet that the association does.


I'm going to look into it bc there's got to be a rule here.. I've also been meaning to since 
More than once we've encountered rotts and German shepards off leash :angry:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

So sad that people don't listen to logic. I mean its not like you are imagining the coyotes! I took my lily for a walk at the local county park down the street. As I was walking back to my car a man with a boxer puppy asked if I had seen a coyote. He then proceeded to tell me that there are 60 in the park and that one of them charged him last week! That was enough for me. Like I could do anything to protect lily or myself if I encountered one. Especially if I was on one of those side trails. I guess I will be bringing pepper spray with me and we will only be walking in we'll populated areas.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Gabbee said:


> So sad that people don't listen to logic. I mean its not like you are imagining the coyotes! I took my lily for a walk at the local county park down the street. As I was walking back to my car a man with a boxer puppy asked if I had seen a coyote. He then proceeded to tell me that there are 60 in the park and that one of them charged him last week! That was enough for me. Like I could do anything to protect lily or myself if I encountered one. Especially if I was on one of those side trails. I guess I will be bringing pepper spray with me and we will only be walking in we'll populated areas.


Coyotes are my biggest fear... well, them or an aggressive dog off-leash attacking my dogs. The coyotes more so since they are WILD and unpredictable... though I don't think there are any accounts of encounters around here that have involved coyotes charging people, there was one story where a pack of coyotes jumped over a man's fence into his yard and charged at his dogs, even chasing the puppy all the way to the door of the house then CHARGING INTO the door...!!! 

Now, I don't know if they would have done that had the man been IN the yard (he had just let the dogs out to do their business and was standing by the door), but that alone is enough to TERRIFY me pretty much every time I take the pups out... which is every 2-3 hours, now even more often that Lisa is having bladder issues... 

If I saw a coyote while I had the pups with me, I would probably scream because I'd be so startled (which they say it is good to make noise anyways) and then I would scream and yell some more, and stomp and wave my arms like the articles say to do. Of course, I would pick up my dogs too and start backing away back towards the door of my building...or my car... but my ultimate biggest fear is to have one sneak up on us and strike before I see them... so every time we walk out of the door to my building, I look both ways (along the 1st floor patios, through some shrubs) to make sure I see any coyotes lurking about... these horror/tragic stories have just made me sick with paranoia sometimes..


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey! I used to live in Four Lakes!

And yeah, definitely a bad idea to let a small dog wander off leash. There are the coyotes, and then cars driving on those winding streets. Eek.

I have encountered a coyote while walking Tiffany. I picked her up and made noise...it ran away pretty quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow 60 coyotes, in one place, that would scare me. I know it sounds mean but shoudn't think about catching and relocating them? I know our area had a coyote cull.That broke my heart, dangerous or not, it's not their fault ..
I know I do carry a gun just in case,if they don't bother me,I won't bother them but I will protect my babies...
I read about a woman attacked in a city park a couple years ago by a coyote,so they are getting bolder. She was jogging alone, no pets with her...

If you have a pet in heat ,they will smell it on you...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Hey! I used to live in Four Lakes!
> 
> And yeah, definitely a bad idea to let a small dog wander off leash. There are the coyotes, and then cars driving on those winding streets. Eek.
> 
> I have encountered a coyote while walking Tiffany. I picked her up and made noise...it ran away pretty quickly.


No way!! Small world  Yes, there are so many cars, and even when I am driving I try to turn those winding curves slowly, since there are so many dog walkers and joggers out and about at all hours.

Where did you see the coyote? I would have been SO scared!! I've only see them from our condo window or from inside the car driving. Living in Wheaton, I would be so paranoid as well, since so many of the recent coyote attacks on dogs have happened there!! Also read about some in Warrenville and Bolingbrook. You and Tiffany be careful out there!!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

The coyote was in my driveway! :new_shocked: I didn't see it at first because it was behind some bushes. But as soon as Tiff and I turned for the driveway, there it was! I'm extra cautious on walks now (although we haven't been outside all that much lately, Tiffany doesn't like the elements :HistericalSmiley.

My friend lives in Riverside, where coyotes tried to chase a puppy through a patio door. He has two cats but they stay indoors at all times.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> The coyote was in my driveway! :new_shocked: I didn't see it at first because it was behind some bushes. But as soon as Tiff and I turned for the driveway, there it was! I'm extra cautious on walks now (although we haven't been outside all that much lately, Tiffany doesn't like the elements :HistericalSmiley.
> 
> My friend lives in Riverside, where coyotes tried to chase a puppy through a patio door. He has two cats but they stay indoors at all times.


Oh, yikes!! Yes, I heard about that Riverside story, that is NUTS. I used to work at their library and it is a very wooded area, so I'm not surprised that it was a pack, but still that is very aggressive and frightening... 

Sometimes I get so scared and paranoid while out with them at night (my fiance works nights  ) that I keep looking around, scared one will jump out at us... :blink:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

UPDATE: Ran into my neighbor and her Malt and she was ON A LEASH :chili:

Unfortunately, my two were so terrified of her, they wouldn't say hi  we also ran into an 8-month old Morkie puppy, and they were scared of her too. Lisa was a little curious, but then she got scared too.


----------

